# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Hộp số hành tinh size 86, tỉ lệ truyền 1:10

## hoangminh248

Chào các bác.
Em cần mua mấy cái hộp số để thay thế.
Bác nào có báo giúp em nhé.
Thanks.

----------


## hoangminh248

Ảnh đây ạ..............

----------


## solero

Có trang web trên ảnh đấy bác, liên hệ luôn đi còn đi hỏi làm chi. Hay lại PR vậy?

----------


## hoangminh248

> Có trang web trên ảnh đấy bác, liên hệ luôn đi còn đi hỏi làm chi. Hay lại PR vậy?


Em tìm thêm đối tác ấy mà hoặc bác nào dư dùng để rẻ cho thì tốt ạ.

----------


## blacksky2411

Loại này được không bác, độ rơ 3.3 armin, mặt bích servo 400w, lỗ vào 14mm, cốt ra 16mm : 700K 1 em.

Thanks bác.

----------


## hoangminh248

Cảm ơn bác nhưng thực sự là em chẳng biết j, bác xem giúp em có tương đương với cái trong hình em up kô với ạ?



> Loại này được không bác, độ rơ 3.3 armin, mặt bích servo 400w, lỗ vào 14mm, cốt ra 16mm : 700K 1 em.
> 
> Thanks bác.

----------


## dungtb

Hàng cũ thì ko thể đảm bảo được độ rơ như trong catalog đâu bác , mua cũng hên xui thôi

----------

mr.fun

----------


## Đơn Nữ

> Chào các bác.
> Em cần mua mấy cái hộp số để thay thế.
> Bác nào có báo giúp em nhé.
> Thanks.


Đính kèm 34780

----------

